# Breeding info please



## PoodlesArePrecious (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi Everyone
i was wondering if any of you lovely people could give me some advice. I live in Northern Ireland and i am really interested in becoming a kennel club registered Poodle breeder. i was wondering what is the best way to get started and if there is anything i need to do/know before i start on this venture. all help/ advice welcome and much appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm not a breeder, but I would talk to the kennel club about what's required, and I'd speak to breeders and find one who was willing to mentor you and whose philosophy you absolutely stood behind. That's probably going to take some doing, and a bit of time on the phone and in visits, but I know as a poodle owner, I call my breeder all the time with every stupid question under the sun... I also call on other poodle owners I respect and ask their opinions and advice. 

While it is probably possible to learn everything and keep up to date on your own, it's probably easier to do it with a team of people to help you out... 

I think anyone can probably be a "Registered Breeder", with a little work, but it takes a lot more to be a "Registered, Responsible, Respected Breeder"... 

sarah


----------



## PoodlesArePrecious (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks sarah.

I think poodles are beautiful and in my area under appreciated. i have been trying for a while to get a standard here and they are very rare. There are toy poodles (not a great deal) but very limited standard poodles. Any that come close are a cross with golden retrievers etc. Ultimately i would like to do it as a time consuming hobby that i know i would love. I'd also like to participate in dog shows. Additionally I would like to try and make the standard poodle a more popular breed in my area by selling some pups.

i will be aiming to improve the breed so i will only be looking for poodles that come from parents with good bloodlines and health test results.

i am waiting on a few poodle/breeding books coming that i have ordered.
just wanted to see about getting some individual advice.

Thanks for your reply post

Natalie


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I would start by looking for a really dedicated, knowledgeable breeding mentor, as Sarah says. If you are planning to breed the dog(s) you already have, their breeder may be the place to start. Otherwise someone who is breeding the kind of puppy you want for your foundation bitch. It is possible to do it without that sort of help, but you will be saved a lot of time, worry and potential heartbreak if you have the right someone to help you. 

The second thing I would advise is to build up a really solid financial cushion, especially if you plan to breed toys. It is an expensive business, with absolutely no guarantees of ever covering your costs (equipment, house alterations, genetic tests, fertility tests, stud fees, pregnancy tests, scans), and if your bitch needs an emergency caesarean to deliver dead or dying puppies at 3am on a Sunday morning (and yes, it does happen!) the last thing you need to be worrying about is how you will pay for it.


----------

